# PIWI247 - Powered by Pinnacle - No Country Restriction



## saint88 (Aug 20, 2019)

Newest Sports book in the market - PIWI247-Powered by Pinnacle  No KYC  No Country Restrictions
Offer same odds matches with Pinnacle. Easy payout
Minimum bet is 3euro
http://pwin022.world

*UP TO 500EUR eVOUCHER WHEN YOU TOP UP*

1st top up = 10% eVoucher up to 100 EUR

2nd top up = 10% eVoucher up to 100 EUR

3rd top up = 15% eVoucher up to 150 EUR

4th top up = 20% eVoucher up to 200 EUR

5th top up = 25% eVoucher up to 500 EUR


----------



## ana04 (Sep 3, 2019)

I think you offered a new bonus and it is very good for new clients! 
kindly provide additional information about your bonus?


----------



## esporttalk.org (Sep 3, 2019)

scam.


----------



## saint88 (Sep 4, 2019)

New welcome bonus they offer 

*30% Freebet up to 300 EUR bonus*
Deposit now and receive your 30% Freebet Bonus up to €300.
Promo code: *PIWINEW300






						Piwi
					






					pwin022.world
				



*


----------



## Betting Forum (Sep 4, 2019)

esporttalk.org said:


> scam.


Care to elaborate?


----------



## esporttalk.org (Sep 4, 2019)

srsly ? stinks a mile away.



admin said:


> Care to elaborate?


----------



## saint88 (Sep 4, 2019)

post on SBR forum


----------



## saint88 (Oct 25, 2019)

Trial account to check the site:

Website : http://pwin022.world 
*E-mail : kdtrey5ventures@gmail.com
Password : ASas!!0202*


----------



## 79423408 (Apr 15, 2020)

Hi everyone. This site is a Scam. In no case do not trust them with your money!!! They embezzled my 3,000 euros. First they asked for documents (I provided them), then they asked for selfies with documents (I provided them), then they demanded to pass video verification via Skype!!! I did that, too, and answered all their questions. But after that, they accused me of creating several accounts and blocked my account. The money was not paid. I have all the evidence and correspondence. Don't trust them with a single cent, they will steal your money under any pretext!!!


----------



## A_Skywalker (Apr 15, 2020)

79423408 said:


> Hi everyone. This site is a Scam. In no case do not trust them with your money!!! They embezzled my 3,000 euros. First they asked for documents (I provided them), then they asked for selfies with documents (I provided them), then they demanded to pass video verification via Skype!!! I did that, too, and answered all their questions. But after that, they accused me of creating several accounts and blocked my account. The money was not paid. I have all the evidence and correspondence. Don't trust them with a single cent, they will steal your money under any pretext!!!


Can we see the correspondence ? Just so people will be safe.


----------



## 79423408 (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## 79423408 (Apr 15, 2020)

Here you can clearly see that they came up with new and new ways of verification (up to video chat), but after I passed all their checks, they still blocked the account and appropriated all the money. Stay as far away from them as possible!!!


----------



## A_Skywalker (Apr 15, 2020)

Notice taken, may be you can contact the gambling commission. They might help you. http://www.gamblingcommission.gov.uk/home.aspx


----------



## 79423408 (Apr 15, 2020)

Thanks a lot. I will try, but there is little hope(((


----------



## BgFutbol (Feb 1, 2022)

Did everyone who has tried piwi247 have the same fate? It's too bad because the interface of the site looks good, I would have never thought they are scammers. It's good that you shed light on this. I searched in google and most of the reviews are the same like here, bad. Even though there are some good ones. 
It just shows that you need to be really careful, before selecting a good bookmaker. Stick to the well known ones and always read reviews.


----------



## nevergiveup (Feb 1, 2022)

Why not go to proven safe brokers? There are a few. Wouldn't trust any new broker on the market until I read enough of good reviews.


----------



## BgFutbol (Feb 1, 2022)

One of the reasons someone would want to use a new bookmaker is bonus hunting. If you have done it a lot, there are not a lot of bookmakers left for you to exploit this. So you are left with new sportsbooks, of course researching them first is important but you get sloppy when you need to research your 35th bookmaker. It's tiring. Plus some people just like to use different sites for no reason, I know for example bet365 is regarded as the best but I prefer other sites.


nevergiveup said:


> Why not go to proven safe brokers? There are a few. Wouldn't trust any new broker on the market until I read enough of good reviews.


----------



## Giresse (Feb 2, 2022)

nevergiveup said:


> Why not go to proven safe brokers? There are a few. Wouldn't trust any new broker on the market until I read enough of good reviews.


When beginning my betting activity, I was faced with the same fate. I opened several accounts to bookies like Penta who voided bets, Sbo who cut down my limits and maxbet who settled bets as late. But not long after, I was suggested by a Ru friend to open an account at *vip-ibc*. I have been using this site for practically 3 years now, and it's really outstanding. Multiple bookmakers available high limits and odds, as you can see different odds from different bookies on the same betslip. I really enjoy this bookie as it allows value betting and arbing. Might try their customer support as well.


----------



## nevergiveup (Mar 14, 2022)

Giresse said:


> When beginning my betting activity, I was faced with the same fate. I opened several accounts to bookies like Penta who voided bets, Sbo who cut down my limits and maxbet who settled bets as late. But not long after, I was suggested by a Ru friend to open an account at *vip-ibc*. I have been using this site for practically 3 years now, and it's really outstanding. Multiple bookmakers available high limits and odds, as you can see different odds from different bookies on the same betslip. I really enjoy this bookie as it allows value betting and arbing. Might try their customer support as well.


Jobiwin, their fees for depositing and withdrawing are absolutely ridiculous.

I actually prefer Brokerstorm to access Orbit, or Asianconnect, otherwise Vodds is good, although they don't have Orbit.

Also try Easysportbet to have access to their betting exchange Betkeen.


----------



## ken (Mar 15, 2022)

Wow 


nevergiveup said:


> Jobiwin, their fees for depositing and withdrawing are absolutely ridiculous.
> 
> I actually prefer Brokerstorm to access Orbit, or Asianconnect, otherwise Vodds is good, although they don't have Orbit.
> 
> Also try Easysportbet to have access to their betting exchange Betkeen.


Nice, how good is Brokerstorm compared to asian connect. Do they offer bonuses? or demo accounts? what fees they have?


----------



## nevergiveup (Mar 15, 2022)

ken said:


> Wow
> 
> Nice, how good is Brokerstorm compared to asian connect. Do they offer bonuses? or demo accounts? what fees they have?


You can deposit with Bank transfer with 0 fee, no bonus as far as I know.

Avoid bet-ibc (pretty sure Giresse above works for them), they charge high fees on everything. Brokerstorm offers Ortbix exchange, I used them several times, they are reliable, zero issue, always pay within 24 hours.


----------



## Giresse (Mar 18, 2022)

I'm stating a fact here. Since I use them from time to time. the fees I pay has never been above 2%. 
they have this express stuff but I think it's optional.
Nevergiveup sorry to break it up to you but brokerstorm has really bad mentions on the web


----------



## nevergiveup (Mar 19, 2022)

Nice try

Bet IBC = Fraud, here is a thread https://www.sportsbookreview.com/forum/sportsbooks-industry/3522056-bet-ibc-fraud.html

Here are bad reviews
















https://www.sportsbookreview.com/forum/sportsbooks-industry/3522056-bet-ibc-fraud.html






+ they are linked with acc-ex which is a very dodgy website. STAY AWAY. Pretty sure you work for them, Jobiwin 


Brokerstorm, Easysportbet, AsianConnect and BetinAsia are all trustable,  tried them all.


----------



## nevergiveup (Mar 19, 2022)

I still remember this thread about bet ibc  https://www.sportsbookreview.com/fo.../3537834-bet-ibc-broker-problem-resolved.html

The guy deposited 8800 euros with Bitcoin, they credited 6700 euros, he sent them insults by email, they asked him to apologize, hilarious.

_- 5% priority deposit
- 5% "regular" BTC fee
- 1.5% PS3838 "load fee
- 10% "complaint fee

LOL_


----------



## Giresse (Mar 19, 2022)

What are you even trying to do here? This is just ridiculous ! I can send you thousands of negative reviews about betfair, 1xbet, betway brokerstorm (https://arbusers.com/brokerstorm-sc...pear-from-my-account-on-orbit-exchange-t7769/) asian connect and all the rest. 

So sorry, I won't play that game with you. 
I'm positive there are people here using that service that are satisfied like on any other brokerage service.

Maybe you work for them too


----------



## Giresse (Mar 19, 2022)

Anyways, everybody is free to use the service he deems right for his usage.
Don't go around bad mouthing services you don't know about.


----------



## nevergiveup (Mar 19, 2022)

Lol why so triggered? 

Bet-ibc didn't hide they charged 10% on the deposit, 1.5% to transfer to Pinnacle, and an additional 10% because the guy dared to complain, LOL


----------



## nevergiveup (Mar 19, 2022)

Imagine depositing 8800 euros, and the broker charges you a 2100 fee. LMAO. That's what bet-ibc did. They didn't even hide it, they confessed they did just that on the above thread. Then they refunded 10% after the guy accepted to apologize about his complaints. LOL. A bunch of thugs. I played with them before by the way, and yeah they always charged huge fees.


----------



## Paul_R (Mar 21, 2022)

nevergiveup said:


> You can deposit with Bank transfer with 0 fee, no bonus as far as I know.
> 
> Avoid bet-ibc (pretty sure Giresse above works for them), they charge high fees on everything. Brokerstorm offers Ortbix exchange, I used them several times, they are reliable, zero issue, always pay within 24 hours.


Bet-football also offer OrbitX and for Crypto they have no fees on deposits and withdrawals. I am happy so far with the experience, quick and professional service.


----------



## nevergiveup (Mar 21, 2022)

Yeah I actually never tried them before when I sent an email to enquire about Orbit, they said the commission is 5%, I think it's too high, maybe they lowered it since.

PremiumTradings as well, but no way I will try them, huge fees, and bad stories about them, similar to bet-ibc, better avoid them.


----------



## Giresse (Mar 21, 2022)

nevergiveup said:


> Imagine depositing 8800 euros, and the broker charges you a 2100 fee. LMAO. That's what bet-ibc did. They didn't even hide it, they confessed they did just that on the above thread. Then they refunded 10% after the guy accepted to apologize about his complaints. LOL. A bunch of thugs. I played with them before by the way, and yeah they always charged huge fees.


As I said, everybody has its experience with these brokers. 

Personally,  I use stake when I want to gamble using crypto, but with betibc I have charge 1.5% on my skrill and neteller deposits. No more, no less. It's true about long waiting time which upsets, but I do arb betting with their vip service for long and have never been limited or closed.


----------



## nevergiveup (Mar 22, 2022)

Giresse said:


> As I said, everybody has its experience with these brokers.
> 
> Personally,  I use stake when I want to gamble using crypto, but with betibc I have charge 1.5% on my skrill and neteller deposits. No more, no less. It's true about long waiting time which upsets, but I do arb betting with their vip service for long and have never been limited or closed.


We understood that you work for them. so your _supposed_ opinion is worthless here.
Thanks.


----------



## nevergiveup (Mar 22, 2022)

@Paul_R there is also a 100% crypto broker called Sports Odyssey 88, you may try them (never tried personally).


----------



## Giresse (Mar 22, 2022)

nevergiveup said:


> We understood that you work for them. so your _supposed_ opinion is worthless here.
> Thanks.


Feel free to think whatever you want, cheers!!


----------



## nevergiveup (Mar 22, 2022)

Giresse said:


> Feel free to think whatever you want, cheers!!


Yeah, why someone would have in his signature "betting made easy" when he pretends to be an arber ...

Oh, I know why  















Exposed 100% 


You are VERY welcome. Lol.


----------



## Giresse (Mar 22, 2022)

nevergiveup said:


> Yeah, why someone would have in his signature "betting made easy" when he pretends to be an arber ...
> 
> Oh, I know why
> 
> ...


WHAT THE  !!! What the H*** is this?
Didn't I make myself clear? Or do you have that much time to spare.
You are a very funny fellow.


----------



## nevergiveup (Mar 22, 2022)

You have nothing else to reply, "betting made easy" in your signature, lol, that says it all. You should have removed it  You work for bet-ibc, it's clear now indeed  they are a bunch of scammers.


----------



## nevergiveup (Mar 22, 2022)

10% fee on deposits, 1.5% for bookie transfer + 10% extra fee for complaining.

Scamming made easy.


----------



## Giresse (Mar 22, 2022)

nevergiveup said:


> You have nothing else to reply, "betting made easy" in your signature, lol, that says it all. You should have removed it  You work for bet-ibc, it's clear now indeed  they are a bunch of scammers.
> 
> View attachment 3623


Did you check his last message? 



https://imgur.com/YVF3heP

He says he had issue with crypto but with skrill no problem
Or what scam are you speaking of ?


----------



## Giresse (Mar 22, 2022)

Anyways do as you wish in any case I'm done here.


----------



## nevergiveup (Mar 22, 2022)

Typically reacts as someone who works for them.

And no they still charged him a total of *21.5% on the deposit initially*. The fact that they refunded him 10% AFTER and you defend them is very telling of who you are  And of course they refunded him because he started a thread on SBR, otherwise they wouldn't 

Nice try though, but you are not a very good lawyer, lol.


----------



## nevergiveup (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## nevergiveup (Mar 22, 2022)

Never use bet-ibc, plenty of better brokers out there.


----------



## mayertom (Mar 23, 2022)

All Bet Brokers has bad and negative reviews, it's normal.  They are mostly used by very specific customer which are very problematic in most cases. 
Don't fully believe in their comments, because u don't know the whole story. Personally I used PremiumTradings and BetinAsia. 0 problems with both of them.  I hate that  BetinAsia is using template  answers, which is not very helpful. But choice is your, don't blind trust all comments and reviews even the positive ones.  Give them a try.


----------



## nevergiveup (Mar 23, 2022)

mayertom said:


> All Bet Brokers has bad and negative reviews, it's normal.  They are mostly used by very specific customer which are very problematic in most cases.
> Don't fully believe in their comments, because u don't know the whole story. Personally I used PremiumTradings and BetinAsia. 0 problems with both of them.  I hate that  BetinAsia is using template  answers, which is not very helpful. But choice is your, don't blind trust all comments and reviews even the positive ones.  Give them a try.


The stuff posted about bet-ibc above has not even been denied by bet-ibc team, they chatted with the mediator of SBR (huge forum) and confirmed they charged 21.5% fee on a deposit. 

I only posted facts here. 

This is a public forum, it's important to help the betting community here, do not use bet-ibc.


----------



## mayertom (Mar 23, 2022)

nevergiveup said:


> The stuff posted about bet-ibc above has not even been denied by bet-ibc team, they chatted with the mediator of SBR (huge forum) and confirmed they charged 21.5% fee on a deposit.
> 
> I only posted facts here.
> 
> This is a public forum, it's important to help the betting community here, do not use bet-ibc.


That's huge fee.  That's why it is really important to check T/C before opening account- anywhere.


----------

